
Show HN: MVP Ruby Open Source Football Survivor League - missyj2017
https://github.com/melissajstudent/koth
======
missyj2017
I built this app to automate the management of our football survivor league.
More information on the project can be found in this blog post:
[http://www.mjproductions.biz/2017/11/24/ruby-football-
fans-a...](http://www.mjproductions.biz/2017/11/24/ruby-football-fans-an-open-
source-survivor-league/). Would love feedback and issue submissions!

